# Grampian Kestrel



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Has anyone got any history on the GRAMPIAN KESTREL North star


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello John,

Following link has photo of 'Grampian Kestrel' and gives full history from her 1969 building as 'Pacific Shore'. Further to that info, she was still listed as 'In service' as 'Seven Haleluyah' at 2/9/2009 - 40 years old! Owners of 'S.H.' are Teal Shipping Ltd., Guernsey and she is registered in Belize.
http://www.ddghansa-shipsphotos.de/pacificshore100.htm

Dennis.


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

exsailor said:


> Hello John,
> 
> Following link has photo of 'Grampian Kestrel' and gives full history from her 1969 building as 'Pacific Shore'. Further to that info, she was still listed as 'In service' as 'Seven Haleluyah' at 2/9/2009 - 40 years old! Owners of 'S.H.' are Teal Shipping Ltd., Guernsey and she is registered in Belize.
> http://www.ddghansa-shipsphotos.de/pacificshore100.htm
> ...


Hi Dennis

Thanks very much for your help that information has been a great help to me my next one is GRAMPIAN Supporter

All the best John


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello again John,

'Grampian Supporter'
Photo at http://www.shipphotos.co.uk/pages/grampiansupporter.htm and some details/history at http://www.oilpubs.com/oso/article.asp?v1=7631

Dennis.


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

exsailor said:


> Hello again John,
> 
> 'Grampian Supporter'
> Photo at http://www.shipphotos.co.uk/pages/grampiansupporter.htm and some details/history at http://www.oilpubs.com/oso/article.asp?v1=7631
> ...


Thanks again

John


----------



## Stuart K. (Nov 10, 2006)

Has any body have info on the Grampian Rose

BTW the Grampian Guardian has now left the North Star fleet it's fate is unknown.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Stuart,

'Grampian Rose' now a shipwreck survey vessel, 'Scorpio'.
http://www.shipwreckexplorer.com/hallstrom/scorpio.htm

Dennis.


----------

